# Electrolyte question



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

As somebody who sweats alot riding I know I'm losing alot of electrolytes in the process. I carry water and some bottle of Gatorade G2 which is a electrolyte drink but am starting to find it too sweet out riding. Is anybody aware of electrolyte coming in a powder form that I can mix with water? and maybe avoiding the too sweet taste of Gatorade.

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

some suggested reading to see if you really need that electrolyte drink:

in depth analysis by one of the more respected cycling performance gurus, Joe Friel:
Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 1
Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 2
Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 3
Joe Friel's Blog: Hydration and Exercise, Part 4

Here is an even more scientific analysis in five parts, but part three really talks about drinking when thirsty:
The Science of Sport: Fluid intake, dehydration, and exercise: Part III

Part one addresses where all the misguided ideas about over-hydrating started with the "sports" drink industry spreading its propaganda to sell more drinks and it is clear from comments in this thread and others on MTBR and runnersworld that the general public completely believes gatorade/powerade/whoever instead of real scientific studies.
The Science of Sport: Part I: History of fluid intake and a conflict of interest

That said, there are lots of drink options out there. You could just use gatorade drink mix and mix it weaker. I also find if a drink is a bit sweet I can get around it by putting some lemon or lime juice in to cut the sweetness. Hammer Nutrition has lots of options and info on their website. There are several electrolyte tabs (gu brew, nuun, etc) or you might want to drink something with more calories like HEED or scratch labs secret drink mix. Do a search over in the Endurance XC forum to see what people like.


----------



## Paraic (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been using the High 5 stuff (cant post a link 'cos I've only joined) this summer and find them great. Could be a placebo effect... but I definitely find they give me a small pick me up if I get tired in the saddle and notice less muscle pain the day after a hard ride.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Nuun tablets are great. 
I can't drink the sweet stuff, so I use these... just dissolve in water.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Endurolytes - Electrolyte Replacement Supplement | Hammer Nutrition


----------



## D.Kinsey (May 10, 2012)

Another vote for Hammer Nutrition :thumbsup: Heed, endurolyte etc...


----------



## Toxis (May 19, 2011)

I use Advocare Rehydrate after every ride. Mango pineapple or fruit punch are amazing!


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the links jmctav23 and AZ Mtns.

Also thanks for telling what you guys go with


----------



## skfskf (Aug 15, 2012)

addATX said:


> Nuun tablets are great.
> I can't drink the sweet stuff, so I use these... just dissolve in water.


The nuun tablets are awesome. All the electrolytes you need with no sugar.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

+1 for Hammer Endurolytes


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Endurolytes - Electrolyte Replacement Supplement | Hammer Nutrition


Can't recommend these enough!


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

+1 on Nuun. Works and tastes great

I've also used Elete with great success. Few drop in water bottle or few capfuls in the hydration bladder;
http://new.eletewater.com/


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't drink the pre-made Gatorade bottles! Buy the powder and mix it yourself (powdered stuff is a lot better for you than the pre-mixed stuff.) Also, you can decide how much you use (and it will not taste as sweet---and you still get electrolytes.)


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

247 said:


> Don't drink the pre-made Gatorade bottles! Buy the powder and mix it yourself (powdered stuff is a lot better for you than the pre-mixed stuff.) Also, you can decide how much you use (and it will not taste as sweet---and you still get electrolytes.)


Just curious as to what makes the powdered stuff better for you than the pre-mixed? I'm pretty sure it's exactly the same stuff.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

bikeriderguy said:


> Just curious as to what makes the powdered stuff better for you than the pre-mixed? I'm pretty sure it's exactly the same stuff.


the bottled stuff uses high fructose corn syrup as the sweetener whereas the powder mix uses cane sugar.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

jmctav23 said:


> the bottled stuff uses high fructose corn syrup as the sweetener whereas the powder mix uses cane sugar.


Interesting - learned something new today! I use the powdered stuff from time to time so that i can mix it weaker - however as a general rule I try to avoid it all together as too me it seems like drinking liquid candy. I much prefer nuun or elete for electrolytes and get my calories from real\raw sources.
thanks for the reply!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

My drink of choice this summer is Gu Electrolyte Brew (powder) and Gatorade Rip Tide Rush (powder). The rip tide rush isn't that sweet, particularly if you mix it 1/2 to 3/4 strength. The Gu drink isn't sweet at all, and is only really palatable when exercising. Don't forget you can mix in electrolytes with "food". Snack wise I use gels and peanut butter crackers. Longer rides (2+ hours) requires cliff bars or other things with more substance. I've been known to stop on long bike rides to pick up some chicken fingers. Then again, I have an iron stomach when it comes to eating and exercising.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

jmctav23 said:


> the bottled stuff uses high fructose corn syrup as the sweetener whereas the powder mix uses cane sugar.


As if cane sugar is good for you. Either way, it's about a 50/50 mix of fructose and glucose.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

beanbag said:


> As if cane sugar is good for you.  Either way, it's about a 50/50 mix of fructose and glucose.


who said that it was? Not me, I was just giving the reason that most people believe the powder is better than the bottle. I like the powder better cause it's cheaper, can be mixed to my preferences, and doesn't waste so many plastic bottles.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> As if cane sugar is good for you.


--But probably A LOT better for you than high-fructose corn syrup!


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

247 said:


> --But probably A LOT better for you than high-fructose corn syrup!


Please explain how it is better.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Interesting thread.
Just googled and found this - (as I read it on the internet i'm sure it's true 

Expert Insight

The Mayo Clinic states that if you are concerned about high-fructose corn syrup, processed foods should be limited and those containing sugar should be avoided. As for whether HFCS is actually bad for you, according to the Center for Science in the Public Interest, high-fructose corn syrup falls into the category of food additives to cut back on because although they are not toxic, large amounts promote bad nutrition or may be unsafe. Most health professionals, including pediatric endocrinologist Dr. Robert Lustig of the San Francisco Children's Hospital, say that both cane sugar and high-fructose corn syrup are equally bad for you.

Read more: Cane Sugar Vs. High-fructose Corn Syrup | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just read the article and it sounds like HFCS is 'A Lot' worse for you also!---_At least that is my take on what it said..._


----------

